Ask HN: Which Linux distribution you are currently using? - zyngaro
======
feybay
Arch. I just started using it a few weeks ago for development purposes and it
blows the socks off of every other OS I have ever used in almost every way
(besides the initial install).

------
duncan_bayne
Linux Mint (Cinnamon) - see also [https://github.com/duncan-bayne/mint-
setup](https://github.com/duncan-bayne/mint-setup)

------
daw___
ArchLinux[0] with no desktop environment and openbox[1] as the window manager
with a few custom keyboard shortcuts to launch every day use applications
(xterm, sublime text, internet browser, bashrun2[2] (an application
launcher)).

Pros:

\- it uses ~80MB on idle out of 3GB of RAM with my setup

\- the wiki[3] covers everything you need to know to install, maintain and
troubleshoot your box

\- community-driven packages repository[4] where you can find nearly
everything and it's always up-to-date

\- great package manager[5]

Cons:

\- installation process is not straightforward and there is no wizard for
initial configuration. It personally took me a couple of attempts before
managing to install AL on a machine with a UEFI motherboard

\- systemd

[0] ArchLinux [https://www.archlinux.org/](https://www.archlinux.org/)

[1] Openbox
[http://openbox.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://openbox.org/wiki/Main_Page)

[2] bashrun2
[https://code.google.com/p/bashrun2/](https://code.google.com/p/bashrun2/)

[3] Wiki [https://wiki.archlinux.org/](https://wiki.archlinux.org/)

[4] Arch User Repository
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository)

[5] Pacman
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/pacman](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/pacman)

------
DanBC
I am using Fedora20. I have unusual reasons - my 2009 Macbook Pro os broken
such that booting OSX or the MacOS install disc will cause hard reboot very
quickly.

The efi boot-install of Fedora also crashes the machine; the bios boot uses a
different graphics card and doesn't crash the machine. (The Plymouth boot logo
is garbled and boot takes an age but it works).

(I only think it's a broken graphics adaptor. I'd happily try any fault-
finding that people suggest. )

I have strongly negative opinions of Fedora and I will never ever install it
on any other system. I'm preparing to move over to Arch.

------
brudgers
Ubuntu Studio 14.04 because:

\+ the Ubuntu ecosystem is well supported, in particular _AskUbuntu_ on
StackExchange.

\+ The Studio flavor comes with software that's cool even what I don't use,
and the little I have used would have been hard to identify and select in my
state of ignorance...it's pretty much the case that having audio and video
tools is the only reason I've used them.

\+ I personally don't like the way stock Ubuntu works (in little ways) and
don't want to invest in configuration at this point in my life.

------
paulrpotts
I used Ubuntu on several generations of home-built boxes, the most recent a
Xeon on an Intel motherboard, but Ubuntu has reduced compatibility with my
motherboard's video. I just moved to Fedora Server 21 and left the GUI off
altogether. We'll see how that goes... I have a lot of apt-get commands in
muscle memory.

~~~
jrgifford
Yeah, the times I've tried to use CentOS or Fedora have always been full of
"apt-get" in my bash history. :(

------
auxym
lubuntu right now because my current pc is an old laptop (c2d, 2gb), works
well enough.

In the past I've used manjaro with xfce and OpenSUSE with KDE. I've found
manjaro quite a good compromise between a bare arch install that requires
hours and hours of configuration, and a more 'full-featured' distro, which in
my experience with OpenSUSE, felt a bit bloated.

The good about these three is you have good access to community-driven
packages, PPAs in the ubuntu ecosystem, the AUR is absolutely great (manjaro
is arch-based), and for suse you can find most things through the Open Build
System

------
carise
Debian Wheezy at home (I learned Linux on Debian, so I guess it's kind of
habit when I pick a distro); CentOS 6.6 at work. After hearing a few things
about Arch, though, I will give that a try. :)

------
WillNotDownvote
Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop. I stayed on 10.04 as long as I could, but
eventually the lack of support for Chrome and so on convinced me to update.

Plus I have 14.04 running on all the servers where I have a choice.

------
nickysielicki
When I use linux (as opposed to BSD), I use Arch Linux.

I don't recommend it to everyone, but it's by far the best linux distribution
for me.

------
andyn
Not an answer, but people who are using Mint; is there an official upgrade
path between releases yet? How do you upgrade?

~~~
sfilipov
All Mint point releases (17, 17.1, 17.2) are going to use Ubuntu 14.04 as a
base. That means upgrading Mint 17 is low risk task until Mint 18 is released
in 2016 (based on Ubuntu 16.04).

Also expect Mint Debian Edition based on Debian 8.0 (Jessie) to be released
later this year. Currently the Debian edition of Mint is rolling release but
the developers have agreed that starting with Jessie, they will use only
stable releases to base their version on.

------
zwiteof
I'm using Korora with Cinnamon, but I've been playing with i3 window manager
lately to replace the desktop.

------
ljk
#! - [http://crunchbang.org/](http://crunchbang.org/)

~~~
stevekemp
Do you have plans for an alternative now that development has ceased?
([http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=416493#p41649...](http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=416493#p416493))

~~~
ljk
I didn't even know about that, but I'll keep using it till my computer falls
apart!

------
brickcap
I am using xubuntu(14.10). I like it because it is small,fast and supports
ubuntu packages.

------
AlbertoCG
Ubuntu 14.04, testing the 15.04 on VM.

Also run Kali and Tails on USB sticks for some researching.

------
jrgifford
Until I figure out my nvidia drivers for my laptop, Ubuntu 14.04 on a VPS.

------
itg
Used Ubuntu for a while, now mostly Arch Linux

------
alltakendamned
Xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, running on a Dell XPS 13

------
Joona
Latest Debian netinstall if I do use Linux.

------
dllthomas
Ubuntu, with a pretty customized setup.

------
sejje
Ubuntu, but w/ fluxbox.

------
johnny22
Fedora 21 almost everywhere.

------
haidrali
Ubuntu 12. __

------
panchjanya
Fedora 21, SL 6.1

------
o0-0o
Debian (Wheezy)

------
paramk
Ubuntu 14.04

------
iends
Ubuntu 14.04

------
DevFactor
Linux Mint (Cinnamon). Was on Ubuntu, but found that I was much more
productive on Mint - as Ubuntu has become too feature rich and I don't use
most of what they offer.

Mint has been a great platform for rails development, easily integrating with
all the test and dev tools I needed.

